# Hilfe Teamspeak Server



## TigerFuchs (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Kumpels und ich spielen immer öfters Online (gerade PS2) und wir wollen uns einen TS3 Server mieten. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Kennt jemand einen guten Anbieter? 

Danke schon einmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Erok (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi 

da gibt es so einiges zu beachten 

Erstens, ob Du Dateien speichern darfst im Teamspeak, ob Du es selbst administrieren darfst, ob es eine Web-Oberfläche gibt, um das ganze einzustellen usw...

Empfehlen kann ich Dir das Teamspeak von artatis : Günstige Teamspeak-Server mit Verschlüsselung

Hier hast Du ein Web-Interface dabei, 5 GB Datenspeicher und je nach Preis dann die Slot-Anzahl.

In den meisten Fällen jedoch reichen 15 Slots mehr als aus  Das käme dann monatlich auf 3 Euro. Wenn ihr also zu 3 seit, dann pro Kopf 12 Euro im Jahr  

Artatis würde Dir sogar eine Web-Adresse aufschalten gegen Aufpreis (Deutsche URL kostet glaub 6 Euro im Jahr), also anstatt der IP 68.45.xxx usw dann eine Adresse wie meine-kumpels-und-ich.de  

Greetz Erok

Greetz Erok


----------



## teamspeakcoach (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo TigerFuchs,

Wie der Vorredner schon gesagt hat, gibt's da ein paar Optionen, die von unterschiedlichen Anbietern unterschiedlich angeboten werden.
Oft findet man auch noch eine günstigere Variante , wo zB. Werbung im TS zu sehen ist.

Ich persönlich finde, dass die Stabilität mit das wichtigste ist. Wenn das Ding immer wieder abstürzt, ist es sein Geld nicht wert, auch wenn es noch so günstig ist. Leider gibt es sehr viele Hobbyanbieter im Bereich Teamspeak, die sich nicht besonders um die Server kümmern.

Am besten ist, du siehst dir an, ob man die Server erstmal testen kann, oder man aus dem Vertrag auch wieder rauskommt, wenn der Server nicht verlässlich funktioniert.

Support ist natürlich auch ein Thema, dass mein Vorposter noch nicht angesprochen hat.

Ich hab vor ner Weile mal ein Video zum Thema Server gemacht. So kannst du dir einen kostenlosen Server bei dir zuHause installieren. Ist natürlich etwas Aufwand und für recht viel mehr als 10 Spieler nicht geeignet, aber eine Möglichkeit:

Dein kostenloser Teamspeak Server bei dir zu Hause [Video] | TS-Coach

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche.

Falls du eienn wirklich guten Server willst, der allerdings auch etwas teurer ist, dann freue ich mich natürlich, wenn du zu mir kommst


----------



## TigerFuchs (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke für das Feedback.

Ich werde mal probieren einen auf meinem Rechner zu hause laufen zu lassen. Ich das belastet die Internetleitung nicht zu stark.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich zahle aktuell 4 Euro monatlich für einen 20 Slot Server bei G-Portal.
Gab noch nie Probleme, kann ich Dir empfehlen.


----------



## Tom91 (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ihr nicht all zu viele Leute seit geht vllt. auch nen Public Server TS3 Public Server Datenbank - Teamspeak 3 Server


----------

